# tecuseh 8 hp



## C_Evensen (Apr 8, 2008)

hello all.... i have a tecuseh 8 hp model HHM80 190010 and im looking for info on how to hook up the throttle linkage and the governer linkage and adjusting them thanks .....chris....


----------

